# Outlet On Reception Desk



## michael2020 (Jul 1, 2020)

I have a reception/security desk proposed in a school lobby. For computer power/data outlet, it's currently mounted on the vertical support close to toe and knee area.

Question: is this outlet need to be accessible? or it can be treated as maintenance personal access to be exempt?

Thanks


----------



## e hilton (Jul 1, 2020)

Why would you think it would be exempt?


----------



## classicT (Jul 1, 2020)

Quick answer is no, it does not have to be if an equivalent outlet is provided for accessible use.

You can always leave this outlet as proposed and provide an additional outlet that is within the accessible reach range on the top side of the desk.


----------



## RLGA (Jul 1, 2020)

If the power supply is solely for the support of IT equipment, then it does not need to be accessible. If the receptionist has a need to personally plug devices (e.g., a cellphone, etc.), then a convenience outlet should be located within one of the acceptable reaches.


----------



## jar546 (Jul 2, 2020)

There are no required receptacles for commercial buildings other than for mechanical equipment.  If the receptacle is for supplying power to equipment, the location is not governed by ADA.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 2, 2020)

He mentions data too which should be accessible.


----------



## RLGA (Jul 2, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> He mentions data too which should be accessible.


Data jacks are not required to be accessible either.


----------



## e hilton (Jul 2, 2020)

RLGA said:


> Data jacks are not required to be accessible either.


Are you thinking of electrical and data outlets in an IT equipment room?   He said it is for a manned reception desk ... sure sounds to me like the whole setup should be accessible.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 2, 2020)

1103.2.2 Employee work areas. Spaces and elements
within employee work areas shall only be required to comply
with Sections 907.5.2.3.2, 1007 and 1104.3.1 and shall
be designed and constructed so that individuals with disabilities
can approach, enter and exit the work area. Work
areas, or portions of work areas, other than raised courtroom
stations in accordance with Section 1108.4.1.4, that
are less than 300 square feet (30 m2) in area and located 7
inches (178 mm) or more above or below the ground or
finished floor where the change in elevation is essential to
the function of the space shall be exempt from all requirements.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 2, 2020)

potential Title 1 issue


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 3, 2020)

Most schools and government agencies have IT departments to work on computers, and won't allow employees to do anything with them except use them for work purposes.  As RLGA said, accessibility isn't required if the employee isn't allowed to fool with the power or data wiring.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 3, 2020)

As usual, "it depends" on the circumstances.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 3, 2020)

*AS Stated before
2010 ADASAD 205 Operable Parts
205.1 General.* Operable parts on accessible elements, accessible routes, and in accessible rooms and spaces shall comply with 309.

*EXCEPTIONS:
1.* Operable parts that are intended for use only by service or maintenance personnel shall not be required to comply with 309.

*2. Electrical or communication receptacles serving a dedicated use shall not be required to comply with 309.*

*3.* Where two or more outlets are provided in a kitchen above a length of counter top that is uninterrupted by a sink or appliance, one outlet shall not be required to comply with 309.

*4. Floor electrical receptacles shall not be required to comply with 309.*

*5. *HVAC diffusers shall not be required to comply with 309.

*6. *Except for light switches, where redundant controls are provided for a single element, one control in each space shall not be required to comply with 309.

*7.* Cleats and other boat securement devices shall not be required to comply with 309.3.

*8.* Exercise machines and exercise equipment shall not be required to comply with 309


----------

